# What's the average weight for a 2 year old?



## tasha41

My LO has been really picky about food lately, so I want to weigh her tomorrow.. but what do other 2 year olds weigh?? :shy: So I have an idea of what to expect..


----------



## lollylou1

annabelle was 2 at the end of november and she weighs 26 pounds hunny at 9 months she was 22 pounds!

Lou
xxx


----------



## sausages

I haven't weighed DD in a while, but she's always been on the light/short side. Take a look inside your red book and see what the graphs show. You can just look at their age along the bottom and trace up to the 50th centile line, which is the middle of average. That should give you an idea. DD has usually been on the 25th centile though. She is petite! :)


----------



## WearMyKissx

I haven't had Ryan weighed in a year, last year he was 25lbs, but I weighed him yesterday on home scales and he was just under 2 stone, so he hasn't put on much weight at all. He was 2 yesterday. 

xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Alyssa's just a teeny bit older than Elyse, and she weighs about 30 pounds, but she's off the charts height wise, so I think she weighs more than average.

This chart might help :)

World Health Organization Weight-for-Age - Girls

x


----------



## tasha41

sausages said:


> I haven't weighed DD in a while, but she's always been on the light/short side. Take a look inside your red book and see what the graphs show. You can just look at their age along the bottom and trace up to the 50th centile line, which is the middle of average. That should give you an idea. DD has usually been on the 25th centile though. She is petite! :)

I don't have a red book, am Canadian :lol:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Rocco was just under 2 stone when he turned 2.


----------



## Zarababy1

charlie was about 26lb, he still isnt much off that now!


----------



## embojet

Molly is 25lb.


----------



## madcam

my little boy is 30lbs hes 2 and a half x


----------



## karenm28

My DS was 2 in November, he weighs 33lb which I think is a lot, I can hardly carry him now. He is very tall and slim and now growing out of his size 8 shoes!


----------



## tasha41

She's 24.2lbs, so that seems like an okay weight since she is a shorty like mum!


----------



## DonnaBallona

I think I have the smallest toddler in the universe!!!

Brooke will be 2 at the end of the month and weighs 19lb. :cloud9:


----------



## bluebell

Jay was approx 28lb when he turned two but he was about 26lb when he was 18months and doesn't seem to put much weight on any more :D 

xx


----------



## Zarababy1

DonnaBallona said:


> I think I have the smallest toddler in the universe!!!
> 
> Brooke will be 2 at the end of the month and weighs 19lb. :cloud9:

brooke was a preemie though wasnt she? so thats ok  shes doing well!!! :cloud9:


----------



## sabby52

Dec was just over 2 stone (29lbs) at 2, now at 3 he is 35lbs. :)


----------



## fairy1984

interestingly, the WHO chart in that link puts my bubba on a higher percentile than my red book does for her age. makes her more like 25th centile as appose to 9th which the red book says.


----------



## lauzliddle

Alfie is 32lbs and he is 2 next month.


----------



## kiwimama

Ella has barely put on any weight at all the last 6 mths. She is 11kgs (24lbs). She's really starting to thin out now, starting to become more like a little child than a big baby..


----------

